# My ex is complaining already



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

My ex boyfriend Eddie is complaining already,we have a 6 year old daughter,Katelyn together and he does pay child support.He feels the child support payment is way too much and wants me to lower it a little bit.I am not backing down on this and told him there is no way this is going to happen.I did talk to my lawyer already on Monday on this,said I was right.He pays $400.00 in child support each month which is fair.It comes in on time out of his paycheck.Eddie is a cheap wad and wants it lowered to 200.00,I said no to this twice to him.I plan on going back to see my lawyer.What should I do?I can't stand it anymore,stressing me out


----------



## wife1981 (Jul 5, 2013)

It costs me $300 per week on just groceries for me, my 9 month old and my 2year old. That doesn't include clothes, dr. appts, insurance etc. He's being a bully. Honestly he's lucky he only pays $400.00.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Tell him he can have the child more and incur the normal living costs associated and then you will lower the CS

People that have kids then baulk at paying a pissy amount in CS that usually does not go anywhere near the true cost of raising kids are scumbags.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I have full custody of our daughter,he parties way too much.I know better,I cut that out completely.He has vistitation every Saturday with me supervising.I can't raise her on my own and he needs to help out more.My mother has helped out a lot and it includes his mother.His mother is fed up with his heavy partying.He does not realize his daughter is more important than partying.I remember times he came home really drunk and I was home taking care of Katelyn.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, you can't make him grow up. Maybe one day he will decide to help but he may not. If your lawyer says the child support he's paying is correct then keep it there. 

The key is not to expect much from him. That way you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

CS is supposed to be half the amount it would take to care for a child based on income.He's paying what the court system feels is his half.Why is it stressing you out that he's whining about lowering it?It's not like he can do anything about it,it comes out of his check directly.That's the beauty of direct garnishment.You don't have to be burdened with the stress of not making him angry so he keeps paying.He pays whether he's angry or not.
Your daughter deserves that money from him.That money isn't for you so you can't feel guilty or stressed about taking it or upsetting him.It's for her and she doesn't get his time like she should so she's at least entitled to his money.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a very small amount if you ask me, I'm sure his drinking is much more than that ammount and he would just drink and party more. Your not getting any handouts or money for luxuries plus at that age they go though clothes and shoes so fast. Don't stress next time he brings it up tell him he's lucky to pay so little. Children are expensive, tell him to use protection if he doesn't want of pay more child support.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I bought her clothes,shoes with that money she needs.Includes feeding her.He likes to drink a lot and that is where he wastes his money on.I told him to use protection and does not,he also has a 7 year old son by another woman.My other ex boyfriend Dennis whom I have a 10 year old son Dennis Jr. with has been on him on this.Dennis does not complain about the child support he pays and and is a great father.Dennis has joint custody of my son getting him on weekends.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

if he wants to complain, tell him to speak to your lawyer. $400 is very little for child support. decide not to let it stress you out. it was already decided what he needs to pay. don't even get into a discussion with him on this - you are not discussing it. you don't need to justify how you spend this money to us or to him. people with kids here know how much it costs to raise a kid and $400 is very little.


----------



## anja (Mar 12, 2013)

We pay $375 PER WEEK for a 12 yr old. Every week. Weather we have her or not. PLUS 100% health insurance, 100% of Drs. visits (high deductible), 50% of Rx's and half of extra curricular activities like sports and camps, neither of which we are "allowed" to have an opinion about.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't know where you live, but in many states in the USA there is a formula that the court uses to determine the amount he pays. Neither the custodial nor non-custodial parent has anything to say about how much it is.

Check with your attorney on "how" the $400/mo was arrived at. If it is based on a formula, tell your ex to complain somewhere else, there's nothing you CAN do, and if there was...you wouldn't do it anyway!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Just tell him you'll no longer be taking his phone calls or texts, and he can look at your calendar on Google Calendar to find out what's going on with his daughter. Then change your phone so it can no longer accept his calls.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

wife1981 said:


> It costs me $300 per week on just groceries for me, my 9 month old and my 2year old. That doesn't include clothes, dr. appts, insurance etc. He's being a bully. Honestly he's lucky he only pays $400.00.


Holy crap, where do you live? I pay half that a week on average on groceries for a family of 4 that includes an 8 year old and 11 year old. 

I do agree though ... he's being a bully and he's lucky to be paying only that. Looking into a divorce and speaking with several lawyers a couple of years ago, my child support payments would be much higher.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

What's all this advice about talking to a lawyer? Why would you pay $200-$500 an hour to get reassurance?

It's based on a formula, it comes directly out of his paycheck. Let him ***** and moan all he wants. If he cuts the amount down without getting a court order (which you'll be notified of), THEN go talk to his lawyer.

Don't run up your lawyer bill on something like this.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow - Eddie sounds like my daughter's father. Had to have supervised visitations due to drug use, didn't want to pay ANY child support, etc. A "poor me" mentality to go along with it. Sigh... I'm sorry that you're going through this. Your daughter deserves so much more. As IsGirl3 said, let the lawyer handle it and don't even discuss it with him. 

Are you concerned with his employment situation? Keep an ear open in case he loses or quits his job. My ex decided that he didn't want to pay (garnished wages) so he ended up quitting his job and living off the grid somehow.


----------

